# Even More Dutch



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're probably all getting sick of Dutch photos now... Sorry! But anyway, I love how mad mice go when you clean them out, so I took some photos of my Dutch does enjoying their clean, fresh bedding.

Black Dutch does cage:


















































































AOC Dutch does cage. They refused to come out of the hay, so I only got two pictures:



















A random litter:










And some of my Dutch bucks. I have a few Dutch bucks, but these are the three main stud bucks:

Bred from self doe and kept because of his enormous size and high saddle:









Best Marked winner twice, but getting on now:









Son of the above:









Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pix; I've never seen baby Dutch before! (Actually, I've had some with Dutch-type markings, but you know all about that...close but not quite...)

The does are loving that fresh straw. Mine like to nibble the fresh aspen I give them, and they love diving into a handful of nice timothy. I put it into a wire ball and they adore it!

Question: Is the white between the eyes supposed to be wide like on that BIS? Or narrow like on some of the others? I would presume it's supposed to be wide, but then I don't know what kind of competition you had in that show.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely pics sarah, always enjoy seeing pics of your mice. I hope you have many more wins with them gorjous dutch


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

You are so lucky having these little beauties! So wish you didn't live so far away.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What a camp little jump :lol:









Sarah, I really think you ought to buy this one a harmonica...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww, it's not a camp jump at all, it's a dainty girly jump! :lol:



> Is the white between the eyes supposed to be wide like on that BIS? Or narrow like on some of the others? I would presume it's supposed to be wide, but then I don't know what kind of competition you had in that show.


The standard only says that the patches must not join at the narrowest point of the blaze, between the ears. Which _suggests_ a narrow, tapered blaze without actually excluding a wide blaze.

This mouse is his daughter. She beat him at the last show and one of the reasons would have been because she had a narrow taper to her blaze:









Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah ha. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Great photos  Love dutch so much


----------

